# Finally in my 2ww



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

ET on 10/5 went really well. Had 2 put back, 1xblastocyct and 1x early blastocyst.
Back at work next day as i couldn't bear staying at home over-analysing all twinges and movements









i know everyone is different in terms of syptoms so I wont really look out for any. I already have the sore boobs from all these injections so i will cross that out.

Good luck ladies and please keep sane in the waiting game.


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Feeling VERY tired today, had some light brown discharge and AF pain after peeing.  Don't know if AF is on her way as I have irreegular cycle so i can't tell if she should be here or not.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just replied to you on another thread   

When having IVF you discount when your natural cycle would be due so it really doesn't matter whether your cycles are regular or irregular.....you've not had natural ovulation and your whole cycle has been controlled by drugs so it's irrelevant.

The pain you're experiencing could well be down to the progesterone support or it is more likely because of the number of eggs you had collected (I've had this when lots of eggs collected....on a few of my IVF cycles I've had 16, 19 & 30 eggs collected)....your ovaries will be swollen and sensitive, especially after all the poking and prodding during EC so this can put pressure on them when you pee......and at other times.

The browny discharge could be a number of things....residue blood coming away from the EC and/or ET procedures, some old blood/lining sloughing off as your womb lining is thickening with fresh new blood, could possibly be implantation as you're only 4dp5dt today, could be the progesterone support causing it.

It's common to feel fairly drained and tired during IVF....it's the stress, anxiety and the drugs, especially the progesterone....here's just a few of the side effects/symptoms...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Try and rest up as much as possible but also keep yourself occupied to stop you thinking about everything too much.  It's very early days for you so try and stay positive.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks again Minxy

I find keeping myself busy is best, sometimes i forgot I have 2 little embies inside me (yesterday was skipping to lunch  ). Is when I come here and starting reading other people's symptons that's when I start thinking about mine.  

If i didnt have the AF pain I wouldn't think much of it as the nurse said to expect little spotting between day5 and day10.  

I keep drinking my water,pineapple and milk (with the brazil nut grated in it, I hate eating it).


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It may not actually be AF pain, just like it....progesterone can cause this, all the procedures can cause this...lots of women get AF-like pain during 2ww....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

I can completely empathise with you as I know only too well what the 2ww is like (been through 7 tx 2ww's, 6 clomid 2ww's and 7 yrs worth of ttc naturally 2ww's !!)....it really is awful and feels more like a 2 year wait...keeping busy is definitely best..... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

OK thanks for the links- so if I take EC as Ovulation day, do I count this cycle as a 28-days cycle? This would means on the 19th AF could be due?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lexusan said:


> OK thanks for the links- so if I take EC as Ovulation day, do I count this cycle as a 28-days cycle? This would means on the 19th AF could be due?


No, you don't calculate it as a normal cycle because it's completely controlled by drugs and you've not actually had natural ovulation. I suppose in theory you could say that AF should be due 14dpEC but that doesn't really work because you're on progesterone support which can hold back/delay AF anyway.

Try not to think about it all too much....enjoy being PUPO....stay positive and hopefully you won't have AF for another 9 months !!!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

8dp5dt today some more brown discharge with AF pains, dont know what to think as this is new to me














.














its not over yet as i never had AF this early.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hun....forget completely about when/if normal AF should arrive...it doesn't count.

If you're 8dp5dt then you'd be 13dpEC (which, in theory could be seen as 13dpo).....far too early to tell.  The spotting could be anything, the symptoms could be anything.

Hopefully the symptoms you're getting are a good sign but you won't know until you test on OTD.

Fingers crossed    
Natasha


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Minky for your Kind words. I will just hang in here hopefully for th next 6 days to see what is happening.


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

i left from spotting to light bleeding today.Called the clinic and they told me to continue with the pessary and medication am taking and come in Monday OTD for test. Could the aspirin sending too much blood in my uterus and it cannot cope?  The red blood doesn't look like AF, kinda crumble (if u know what i mean~).. no normal stringy bit or clot. I will just hope and pray this isn't the end.


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Still bleeding since Tuesday, not much hope left for this cycle but I am so mad at the support this hospital provides after embryo transfer which is none in my case.  After telling the nurse about my bleeding she keeps saying to come on Monday which is my OTD.  I keep telling her am worried if its anything other than my period as this is too long for me.  My period is normally three days long, I know it can be longer due to the drugs but they couldn't offer me to come and get some early check to see if its anything else.  She keeps saying maybe the embryos didn't implant etc I told her that is not my concern now as i cannot do anything if they haven't I just need to know why am I bleeding for 4 days.  I wish I could change them for my next tx  incase this one is unsucessful.

I am at work but wil be going to my nearest hospital A&E this evening to get a check up as I am worried sick.


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Lexusan

Didnt want to read and run hun, is your bleeding that heavy that you are so worried? I dont think 4 days is excessive for af (if it is af) Like Minky has said before, the meds we get put on can have such strange effects on our bodies. I have had this awful chemically smell up my nose on and off for the past few weeks and im convinced its due to the Progynova im taking. Anyway my point is, i would try not to worry hun, if the clinic thought it was anything to worry about they would have you back in straight away im sure. Try and hold on till Mon for your OTD (unless the bleeding is so heavy?)

Lynds 
XXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

As Lyns says, if it's some spotting and/or old browny colour blood then it's not the end....even if it's red bleed it doesn't necessarily mean it's all over. Quite a few ladies have some spotting and/or bleeding in 2ww and still go on to have successful pregnancies.

When I was pg 20 yrs ago I didn't have any idea, no symptoms and proper red bleeds for several months....and my friend had same, no symptoms, no weight gain, full flow red periods for 6mths and her son will be 15 this year !

Not long to go now....do make sure you test on OTD as you just never know.

Fingers crossed for you    
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Ladies
Yes, it bright red!  Not really heavy as am only using a pantyliner, but when i pee the water turns red and when i wipe i can see the bright red blood.  Today there is some clot minding am taking aspirin that should prevents clotting, so I believe this could be the end.  I think am mad at the fact that they are focusing on  Negative or Postive test, while am focusing on loss of blood as I am borderline aneamic(sp) which why my period always light and only lasts 3days.  I see women went  to their clinic before their OTD to check up on spotting and get reassurnace that there is no problem even if its BFN.  I would love for them to even check as today am 11dp5dt, which is not too early for a test, maybe the HCG wont be what they are looking for but what if its BFP then it most likely will rise by Monday or they could increase my cyclogest if my progesterone is loow or am not absorbing it effectively?  Maybe my body did accepted EC as ovulation and gives me a 28 day cycle for the 2nd time in my life.


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

How are you feelin today Lexusan? Have you done test?

Lynds 

XXXXXXX


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi
Test done, waiting patiently on result about 4pm.


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have everything firmly crossed for 4pm....

Let us know hun

Lyndsey
XXXXX


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

As expected, its a  BFN   for me.


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im so sorry Lexusan, this IF journey is so hard and so unfair. My thoughts are with you and your DBF.

Lyndsey
XXX


----------

